# Faut faire avec



## Marlluna

Hola a todos.
"Il faut faire avec", ¿cómo lo traduciríais? Ante un revés, ¿hay que "adaptarse a la situación" o simplemente "aguantarse"? ¿Cuál sería la mejor traducción? ¿Y si me proponéis otra?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Paquita

Diría "hay que conformarse" 
Tienes razón implica a la vez soportar , resignarse y adaptarse


----------



## Marlluna

Gracias, Paquit&; es verdad que "conformarse" tiene un poco de todo eso. Queda perfecto.


----------



## Nellee2008

Bonjour, 

Je ne sais pas comment dire en espagnol l'expression : "Faire avec" 
c'est dans le sens " se contenter de quelque chose "

Vous avez une petite idée?


----------



## Alberthus

Bonjour,

Suivant le cas on peut dire :* conformarse* ou  *hacerse a la idea*.


----------



## Nellee2008

ok merci !


----------



## SaraiGM

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour à tous !

Je ne suis pas sûre de ce qu' "il faut faire avec" veut dire, dans ce petit extrait de chanson:

Qu'on ait un gros derche, ou un tout rikiki
On l'a pas choisi, cela dit, _il faut faire avec_

Est-ce qu'on peut-être la comprendre en espagnol comme _"hay que conformarse"_ ?

Merci d'avance pour l'aide.


SaraiGM


----------



## yserien

"il faut faire avec" = hay que aceptar la situación. aquí avec se refiere a alguien o algo anterior.


----------



## SaraiGM

Merci beaucoup pour l'aide, yserien.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¿Puede ser también "arreglárselas" con alglo?


----------



## Mariño

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
j'aime cette chanson de Gilbert Becaud, mais je ne comprends pas que signifie le titre "Faut faire avec" en spagnol.
Par example: Chaque enfant qui naît c'est un prophète, faut faire avec...
Mon attempt: "irremediablemente".
Merci d'avant.


----------



## Xiscomx

Il semble que signifie: «¿Qué hacer con...?»
Une salutation


----------



## Mariño

Xiscomx said:


> Il semble que signifie: «¿Qué hacer con...?»
> Une salutation



Gracias, amigo.
Sin embargo, esa expresión aparece al final de cada estrofa, en que habla de cómo la vida va pasando.
Por ejemplo:
Il (se refiere a un niño) devient debout
l'avenir est lourd dans son cartable.
Les années d'acné, les soirs de fête
Faut faire avec... 

¿Será "Y no hay nada que podamos hacer"?
Un abrazo.


----------



## DOBRA

Bonsoir à tous!

Je crois que dans le contexte de la chanson, la signification de "Faut faire avec" c'est *contentarse con algo* au sens de *aguantarse* *o resignarse*.
Mon essai:*¡Qué le vamos a hacer!* Mais attends d'autres propositions...Bisous


----------



## DOBRA

Mariño said:


> j'aime cette chanson de Gilbert Becaud, mais je ne comprends pas que signifie le titre "Faut faire avec" en spagnol espagnol.
> Par example: Chaque enfant qui naît c'est un prophète, faut faire avec...
> Mon attempt Ma tentative/mon essai: "irremediablemente".
> Merci d'avant avance.


----------



## Mariño

Merci á tous.


----------



## DOBRA

Mariño said:


> Merci á à tous.


----------



## Xiscomx

Parece ser que DOBRA anda bien encaminada y una traducción podría ser el típico: Ajo y agua (Ajo-derse y agua-ntarse).
Otro saludo


----------



## Mariño

Hahahá.
Parece una estupenda sugerencia.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

El _¡Que le vamos hacer!_ de DOBRA me parece muy bien 

Algo menos acertado:
- ¡Que remedio!

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Buenos días:


Xiscomx said:


> Il semble*rait* que *cela* signifie: «¿Qué hacer con...?»


No se trata de una frase interrogativa.





Xiscomx said:


> Parece ser que DOBRA anda bien encaminada y una traducción podría ser el típico: Ajo y agua (Ajo-derse y agua-ntarse)


Eso no es una traducción, sino una expresión afín, una derivación interpretativa. La expresión francesa que aquí se busca traducir no implica juego de palabras alguno; no es una expresión jocosa ni tiene connotaciones festivas, como la fraseología española que usted propone.

En Costa Rica:

_¡Qué queda!_ o _¡No hay de otra!_, ambas expresan resignación.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Mariño

¡¡Gracias a todos!!


----------

